# Woodcock hunters, don't forget free woodcock stamp when buying base license



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

*Woodcock hunters, don't forget free woodcock stamp when buying base license*

Contact: Al Stewart, 517-284-6221 or Holly Vaughn, 248-359-9062
Agency: Natural ResourcesApril 22, 2014

The Department of Natural Resources reminds woodcock hunters to add a free woodcock stamp to their base license this year.

The free woodcock stamp automatically registers woodcock hunters with the Migratory Bird Harvest Information Program (HIP). These HIP records are vital for the management of American woodcock and are used to estimate harvest and days spent afield.

"The American woodcock is a popular game bird throughout eastern North America and an important species in Michigan," said DNR upland game bird specialist Al Stewart. "Michigan is No. 1 in the world for American woodcock harvest and is a top production state. In 2012, Michigan woodcock hunters spent 213,000 days afield and harvested about 100,000 birds."

Stewart explained that Michigan plays a significant role in the future of American woodcock, and the state contains prime woodcock habitat. Trees like aspen are key to the survival of this important upland game bird, and the DNR works with forest producers to maintain young forests that are necessary for woodcock to persist. These activities help to maintain Michigan's timber industry by increasing harvest on public and private lands, improving rural economies and keeping jobs in Michigan.

Hunters that receive the free woodcock stamp will have the HIP certification printed on their base license. All hunters need to purchase a base license, which includes a small game license. Base licenses are $11 for residents, $6 for youth and $5 for seniors. To purchase a license, go to <a href="http://redirect.viglink.com?key=11fe087258b6fc0532a5ccfc924805c0&u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.mdnr-elicense.com%2FWelcome%2FDefault.aspx" target="_blank">www.mdnr-elicense.com or visit any license agent.

The Michigan Department of Natural Resources is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural and cultural resources for current and future generations. For more information, go to www.michigan.gov/dnr.












More...


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Now I have to go back for that. Why don't they just ask the survey questions when people get it?

Ganzer


----------

